# Firearms of TLF - What's your EDC?



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wondering what people have for EDC. I'm in the market for a new EDC so wanted to see what everyone carries.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Shield 9mm


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Wondering what people have for EDC. I'm in the market for a new EDC so wanted to see what everyone carries.


S&W Bodyguard 380 (pocket)
S&W J-Frame (ankle)
Sig P365 (IWB)

I used to be a big M&P Shield fan, but I'm really liking the ergos and capacity (10+1) of the Sig P365.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice @dfw_pilot and @Ware. I want to check out that shield the next time I go to the range.

I like the ergonomics of the 365 also but it just feels so small to me. My pinky and ring finger don't fit well or at all on the grip. I thought then the 365XL would be a good option but it's really just a longer barrel. The guy at the gun shop the other day said I might as well just get the regular 365 with the extended mag so my hand could fit. Kinda made sense.

The range was way backed up the other day when I went. I need to get over there to rent those ones and other that's are recommended.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Longer mags are harder to conceal, *sometimes*. Smaller guns are cool but often harder to shoot well. I think you are smart to try several first. And don't be timid of trying something larger like a G19. Keep us in the loop!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Nice @dfw_pilot and @Ware. I want to check out that shield the next time I go to the range.
> 
> I like the ergonomics of the 365 also but it just feels so small to me. My pinky and ring finger don't fit well or at all on the grip. I thought then the 365XL would be a good option but it's really just a longer barrel. The guy at the gun shop the other day said I might as well just get the regular 365 with the extended mag so my hand could fit. Kinda made sense.
> 
> ...


I forgot you're a giant. There is a 12+1 extended mag for the P365, and the P365XL uses a 12-round mag, so the grip is a little taller. Here is a nice comparison graphic, courtesy of Clinger Holsters:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Ware :lol: thanks for the graphic. Figure I could probably get away with concealing a little bigger gun since I'm a giant.

@dfw_pilot ill add the G19 to the list.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, G19 or M&P 2.0 Compact are a nice size, without going "full size".


----------



## JDay (May 30, 2020)

G26 OWB in a Stealthgear Flex most of the time.

G19X w/ Surefire X300U and 19rd reload AIWB in a Stealthgear holster now with the current political climate.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Sig P229 Legion Compact 9MM and occasionally my P220 Carry Elite Stainless 45ACP. Not the smallest or lightest but I'm used to DA/SA. Someday I'll try the new polymer frame striker-fired pistols that seem to be the rage or maybe I'll just be content with what I am comfortable with.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

PNW_George said:


> Sig P229 Legion Compact 9MM and occasionally my P220 Carry Elite Stainless 45ACP. Not the smallest or lightest but I'm used to DA/SA. Someday I'll try the new polymer frame striker-fired pistols that seem to be the rage or maybe I'll just be content with what I am comfortable with.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

My pocket carry is a Ruger LCP .380. In the car Para Ordnance .45 LDA.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Most days my EDC is a Glock 26 or a Ruger LC9. I also carry a Sig 226 but I haven't found the perfect holster yet.


----------



## Dperk (Jul 10, 2019)

Smith and Wesson M&P 9c (not 2.0) I chose it for the 12 round capacity. I also carry a 17 round (full size) mag with x-grip either on my hip or in my pocket, depending on clothing. I purchased holster and mag carrier from local company Foxx holsters.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

I just put this on my wish list for my next pocket carry if it ever is produced.&#128540; 
https://youtu.be/enzlTEysYVU


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, been waiting over a decade for that sucker.


----------



## KadeCarter (Sep 2, 2019)

EDC for me is a G19 Gen 5. Traded a guy at work a Ruger LCP and $100 for it. 1000 or so rounds in, and I love it. Also my AR lurks under the back seat of my Silverado at all times...


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Smith and Wesson M&P Shield 9mm

Ontario Rat Model 1


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Sig P365 for edc and Sig P320 in the night stand. Wife carries a SIg P238.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I really like my LCP II. I've had other larger carry guns and struggled to find a comfortable way to carry so I rarely did. The LCP II makes it easy to fit anywhere and not be uncomfortable.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Springfield Armory XDS .45. Pocket or IWB depending on what I am wearing. Wife bought a nice shoulder holster that have use while wearing a nice suite.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Colt Rail Gun or 642 pro S&W.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sig p320. Lwrc ic for the house.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

G43 with Taren tactical mag +1

I have the +2 extension but it's harder to conceal.

I'm a big fan of the scorpion evo 3 S1 for home defense.


----------

